# Pashley TR1 Folding Trike Electrification???



## stearman65 (14 Aug 2016)

Hi Just wondered if anyone had electrified one of these. Bought one yesterday in standard form. Looking at long term possibility.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Aug 2016)

Here are a number of options, but the standard for Mission and other makes is a motorised front hub and the battery installed to the reaf frame


----------



## stearman65 (14 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Here are a number of options, but the standard for Mission and other makes is a motorised front hub and the battery installed to the reaf frame


As I see it, due to it being a folder, running heavy duty cables from the front wheel to the rear might not be a good idea, also both brakes are on the front wheel? I'm thinking maybe an additional gear on the rear axle, with the motor & battery mounted above, or the motor mounted on the bottom tube as I've seen on some recumbents?


----------



## Phil Fouracre (14 Aug 2016)

Could be interesting! I reckon you're right about powering the back rather than the front. I've done a pair of conversions, front wheel on two Thorn Raven tourers, and have just ordered two Giant full suss bikes to fit rear conversions. 
I've used Cyclotricity kits that have worked really well, might be worth you having a word with them, they have been very helpful.


----------



## mickle (14 Aug 2016)

Oh god, here we go. 

You can't fit a front hub motor because (by quirk of Britishness) it has both of its brakes on the front wheel. One of the brakes is in the hub and removing it will render it illegal and dangerous. One brake isn't enough, particularly on something with ePAS. I don't know of a way to fit rear drive to this trike and neither do my mechanics who work on these trikes every day of the week. But I do know that the SunStar mid drive will fit. It's preferable to fit it on the non folding model but it is possible, if care is taken with the cable routing, to fit it to the folder. It's about £1400.


----------



## further (14 Aug 2016)

This may be of use
http://www.mr-motorvator.co.uk/


----------



## stearman65 (14 Aug 2016)

mickle said:


> Oh god, here we go.
> 
> You can't fit a front hub motor because (by quirk of Britishness) it has both of its brakes on the front wheel. One of the brakes is in the hub and removing it will render it illegal and dangerous. One brake isn't enough, particularly on something with ePAS. I don't know of a way to fit rear drive to this trike and neither do my mechanics who work on these trikes every day of the week. But I do know that the SunStar mid drive will fit. It's preferable to fit it on the non folding model but it is possible, if care is taken with the cable routing, to fit it to the folder. It's about £1400.


Maybe you should do some research? just found this on YouTube. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEFkaCYou6c


----------



## stearman65 (14 Aug 2016)

Well well well, even found a set of instructions!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Aug 2016)

Mickle is correct

A Mid Drive may be the answer or alternatively there are front hub drives with hub brakes.

It may be worth researching how the various retail systems get round these


----------



## stearman65 (14 Aug 2016)

Now if you want the ultimate???

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3cmpp5icsY


----------



## mickle (14 Aug 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Maybe you should do some research? just found this on YouTube.
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEFkaCYou6c




Throttle only? Not legal to sell any more. Maybe you need to do some more research. 

Maybe it's just your online manner, but I, and others have spent some time offering the best advice that we can, including the suggestion to sell the lemon and buy a used Pashley Tri 1. I'm not feeling even a tiny bit of gratitude. Goodwill is not in infinite supply.


----------



## stearman65 (14 Aug 2016)

mickle said:


> Throttle only? Not legal to sell any more. Maybe you need to do some more research.
> 
> Maybe it's just your online manner, but I, and others have spent some time offering the best advice that we can, including the suggestion to sell the lemon and buy a used Pashley Tri 1. I'm not feeling even a tiny bit of gratitude. Goodwill is not in infinite supply.


Maybe our sense of humour isn't compatable???


----------



## mickle (14 Aug 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2016)

A crank drive kit ought to fit, although there may be some fettling depending on the length of the bottom bracket and the chain line.

The Bafang kit is well thought of, I've ridden a couple fitted to bicycles and they are reasonably smooth and quiet.

Several suppliers, some in China, some in the UK.

Eclipse are in the UK, and also keep other bits and pieces you may need:

http://eclipsebikes.com/bafang-8fun-bbs01-drive-250w-motor-p-1102.html

BMS Battery are in China, but have the kits and more accessories/batteries/controllers than you could shake a bamboo cane at.

https://bmsbattery.com/36-central-motor


----------



## stearman65 (15 Aug 2016)

Did a bit more searching around & found Amazon UK sell a different version for chain wheel installation for £400, which also may fit the Pashley TR1? quite a good installation video on YouTube, unfortunately it doesn't go to the completion, so don't shoot the message carrier.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akA1vg5fcwY


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Aug 2016)

I'm with Mickle again. You're the engineer, apparently, so you sort it out. Its not like you'll listen anyway.
And perhaps actually do some research before you buy things?
Good luck.


----------



## stearman65 (15 Aug 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm with Mickle again. You're the engineer, apparently, so you sort it out. Its not like you'll listen anyway.
> And perhaps actually do some research before you buy things?
> Good luck.


Who do you think is coming up with the suggestions???


----------

